# PM: Non-Egyptians will not be allowed to own land in Sinai



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahram Online, Monday 27 Jun 2011

Prime Minister Essam Sharaf has announced that non-Egyptians will *not *be allowed to own land in Sinai.

Sharaf also stated that the Council of Ministers will cancel fees formally imposed on Sinai produce, and create a special authority mandated with developing the peninsula.

I'm only wondering what if PM Cameron would say, no foreigners can own piece of land in London....


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought this had been the rules in Sinai for some time now. Thats why everyone purchases leasehold rather than freehold??????

I may be wrong but I started my buying process in 2008 and believed non-egyptians could not own land.

For what its worth, I think its a good idea and I think other countries should consider it! That way Egypt stays belonging to Egypt etc

Lou


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

samui13 said:


> I thought this had been the rules in Sinai for some time now. Thats why everyone purchases leasehold rather than freehold??????
> 
> I may be wrong but I started my buying process in 2008 and believed non-egyptians could not own land.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the exact same thing Lou. The former Prime Minister's decree of April 2005 restricted non-Egyptians to 99 years usufruct, and then in 2007 restricted Egyptians from purchasing land to a 99 years usufruct right also. But, as far as I am aware that was not restricted to the whole of Sinai, so perhaps this new decree (presuming it's a decree) is covering the entire Sinai Peninsula. Otherwise, it may be re-enforcing the current decrees, since the former PM who set them is no longer in power.

I guess it's my job to find out


----------



## JLW63 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sam said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing Lou. The former Prime Minister's decree of April 2005 restricted non-Egyptians to 99 years usufruct, and then in 2007 restricted Egyptians from purchasing land to a 99 years usufruct right also. But, as far as I am aware that was not restricted to the whole of Sinai, so perhaps this new decree (presuming it's a decree) is covering the entire Sinai Peninsula. Otherwise, it may be re-enforcing the current decrees, since the former PM who set them is no longer in power.
> 
> I guess it's my job to find out


As long as it doesn't affect those of us who own properties in Sinai ... BTW, has anyone heard of what is currently a rumour saying that Residency Visas are no longer being issued ... we are moving out permanently at the end of August and are a bit concerned at the implications of this if it turns out to be true ...


----------

